# [RISOLTO] Emerge "gentoo-sources" non va...

## bRR1

Giorno,

dopo aver installato la prima volta Gentoo, devo installarla su un altro pc.

Decido di usare stage3; Faccio le operazioni necessarie, chroot, e poi devo emergere gentoo-sources.

Quando do il comando, il terminale, risopnde con questo:

```

>>> Failed to emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6/temp/build.log'

```

Che devo fare?

----------

## k01

probabilmente connetterti a internet, se lo sei già controlla che nel file /etc/resolv.conf siano impostati i dns giusti. visto che sei in chroot magari hai semplicemente dimenticato di copiare il resolv.conf dal livecd

----------

## bRR1

Sono connesso, e i dns sono quelli di google, che attualmente uso:

nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4

Comunque sto installando da ubuntu.

----------

## k01

controlla di poter raggiungere l'esterno dando ad esempio dall'ambiente chroot ping www.google.it, se è così controlla di aver inserito dei mirror validi nel make.conf.

inoltre sarebbe più facile capire se inserissi dei log un po' più completi

----------

## xdarma

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Failed to emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6, Log file:
> ...

 

Se non ho capito male, il 34r6 ha un bug che è stato patchato nel 34r11.

Se sei su arch x86, il 34r11 è ancora in testing mentre su amd64 e alpha è già stabile.

Piuttosto che installare qualcosa che devi sostituire tra una settimana, magari passa direttamente a 34r11.

IMO, ovviamente.

----------

## bRR1

Il ping funge.

Comunque, l'errore viene in qualsiasi cosa provo ad emergere. Ora pasto il log completo.

http://pastebin.com/MVJdGk9k

----------

## bi-andrea

qualcosa di simile mi capitò anche a me per non avere la rete, ma con l'architettatura i686, hai modo di connetterti?

Da Ubuntu come hai fatto il chroot?

con sudo vero?

----------

## Zizo

Da una letta veloce sembra un problema di permessi nella cartella /usr/portage/distfiles.

Tale cartella deve essere leggibile e scrivibile dal gruppo "portage", visto che di default tra le FEATURES è presente "userfetch", che esegue wget come utente e non come root.

Se ti sembra tutto a posto a livello di permessi prova ad inserire

```
FEATURES="-userfetch"
```

 in /etc/make.conf.

Da considerare comunque come una soluzione temporanea per testare se effettivamente dipende da quello.

----------

## k01

ah ecco, ora ci sono molte più informazioni e si capisce subito che l'errore non è correlato alla connessione alla rete...

a quanto pare c'è un problema di permessi o qualcosa di simile e non riesci a scrivere sul disco nemmeno da root, magari lo stage3 che hai scaricato si è corrotto nel download, hai controllato la somma md5? oppure hai dimenticato l'opzione -p in fase di scompattazione e non hai conservato i permessi

----------

## bRR1

sisi, avevo fatto tutto da sudo. Per sicurezza ho riprovato, ma sempre lo stesso errore. Ora vedo di modificare il make.conf

EDIT

Ok ha funzionato  :Very Happy:  Credo si possa chiudere. Aggiungo [RISOLTO] ...

----------

## Zizo

Ripeto, FEATURES="-userfetch" tienila come ultima opzione e non come soluzione definitiva.

Verso la fine del 2007 venne introdotto il fetch da utente di default per aumentare leggermente la sicurezza di emerge dove possibile. Nello stesso periodo ricordo c'era un bug nello script che genera i vari stage per cui in certi casi (random) bisognava per forza disabilitare userfetch. Per quel che mi risulta quel bug dovrebbe essere chiuso, quindi nel tuo caso può essere solo un problema di permessi.

----------

